# Can Citrucel cause Constipation?



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

After being recently diagnosed with IBS my doc told me to take Citrucel daily. Until I did I had fairly regular BM (every 1-2 days and soft). Now they're pellet-like. I've also tried adding magnesium (500 mg) with no noticable effect. I am taking the sugar-free Citrucel - could that be the culprit? I do have to admit that the spasams and pain have diminished but that could be more related to the hyptnotherapy CDs rather than anything else. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Over it all (Mar 28, 2004)

My doctor has had me try Citrucel twice claiming it would help make me "regular". Each time I became so constipated I thought I would die. One time I didn't go to the bathroom for 3 weeks - needless to say I was miserable. My second go around with Citrucel he told me to drink more water (even though I was drinking a lot the first time). This time I drank an ocean each day. To no avail. After my constipation became even worse i decided to give it up all together. So now I am going back to my family doctor since my GI is worthless and hoping that he will help me.Maybe increase your water intake. Magnesium should pull water into your colon making your stools more soft, but maybe if you are somewhat dehydrated it might not work as well. If your main symptoms are pain and spasms you may want to ask your doc for Bentyl or Levsin, as these both decrease spasms in the colon (and skip the Citrucel if increasing your water doesn't help).


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Citricel helped me when i was IBS-D many years ago.It seems to make my IBS-C much worse!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I find all those types of fiber suppliments constipate me unless I drink tons (like 10 L a day) of water. I stopped taking them and use magnesium instead.


----------

